# Social Anxiety Has Improved My Life



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

....


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Those were all very good, most of which I can relate to.

Let's see...

It's easier to avoid trouble. I've never been in a fight before!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I definitely feel that my grades and job opportunities have been improved by being such an introvert over the past few years, instead of going out each weekend I was usually doing assignments and working hard and my results reflected that.

So yes in that respect it has had a positive influence but overall I think the negatives of my SA still outweigh the positives.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Basketball said:


> -Being quiet I sit back and observe everything resulting in I remember things and notice things that other people are not.


I agree with this one especially.

I can't think of anything else right now. But it was pretty nice going through high school and not being the girl who people made rumours about. If I did do anything worthy of such rumours, no one would even blink an eye.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

Great thread! SA has helped me get good grades, stay in shape, and not get into any trouble as well, and my parents trust me much more than my sibilings because of this


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

Tony0306 thats impressive......awesome post.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

My grades are actually getting worse because of my SA. Sophomore year of college I was anxious no matter where I went so I could never focus. The last thing I wanted to do was make myself more miserable by doing work so I found it very hard to have any motivation. Although I do feel that I have to excel in everything else to makeup for my lack of social skills.

I guess it effects us all in different ways. :/


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

Tony thats cool that your employees work hard for you and dont try take advantage of you because your nice....some employees you know take kindness for weakness and try to get away with things.


----------



## sb408 (Jul 12, 2009)

That is really inspiring tony0306. WOW


----------



## burningdesire888 (Jun 16, 2009)

hey it's great that ur looking at perspectives from such a positive viewpoint. social anxiety has made me a more empathic person for sure. i often relate to others when they feel shy or lonely. knowing this, im also grateful for my problems. every problem is a gift guys. believe this. let me tell u guys why. every problem comes with two things: a leverage for cchange and personal responsiblity. the bigger the problem, the more u want to change it. as with this, comes the fundamental law for self-improvvement: taking personal responsibility for everything in your future life. that means that u r the cause for all future change in ur life. remember, we are not responsible for having social anxiety, but we are the only ones who can change our future. 

to your inevitable hopes and dreams,
Michael


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I don't know if it's really "improved" my life. Maybe it's kept me from going down a darker path. Who knows, if I was outgoing in my teen years, maybe I would have ended up in jail or gotten into an unhappy marriage.

tony0306, are you involved in MLM? Just curious, you don't have to answer.

I'm thinking of moving back home and starting a technology consulting company in a few years, but I'm not sure how profitable it can be. My specialty would be back office systems and data processing, not so much the usual "make me a website" kind of jobs.


----------

